# New forge



## Tclem (Jul 23, 2016)

cousins husband helped me ( that means 99% of the work while I supervised ) with this new forge. Only hooked up one burner. Need to get a couple more valves. Three layers of Kaowool and coated that with something I forgot then coated with ITC-100. Luckily they throw the Kaowool away after using it on the rigs he works on. Use the white firebrick rated at 2700 degrees for the floor. A lottttttt bigger flame than my coffee can forge. Going to need longer tongs to get the blade out. Flame kept me about 5' away almost immediately. We still had to weld some angle iron in the back for the brick door so we just set up a fire brick pad that came out of an old fireplace. Plan to use that to set forge on and then on top of a bench. We ran it about 10 minutes and 2 hours later it was still hit inside and the rest steel was still almost too hot to touch. I guess this means the heat is being held in there well enough. The test piece was non magnetic about 5 minutes of burning. Any suggestions ? 








 








 P

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

That puppy looks hot!! Good job on the forge, the ITC 100 work great and helps a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 23, 2016)

Bladesmith said:


> That puppy looks hot!! Good job on the forge, the ITC 100 work great and helps a lot.


Thanks. Yeah I couldn't get close to it. Was surprise at how hot it got but I am use to a propane torch and coffee can. That was about 3 minutes into turning it on


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2016)

Will you point that thing at Henry's house? It was hotter than Hell here today after you turned that thing on... Sheesh!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2016)

Be careful- propane tank already looks like it has been in a fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Be careful- propane tank already looks like it has been in a fire.


Its been under the shed for a couple of years lol. I forgot all about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Congrats! You can get serious now on knife making! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Don't blow yourself up. You're fun to make fun of and so you would be missed. And who would Henry poke fun and jeer at . . . . . 

Me! 

So be safe!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don't blow yourself up. You're fun to make fun of and so you would be missed. And who would Henry poke fun and jeer at . . . . .
> 
> Me!
> 
> So be safe!!!


Man I've burned off all the hair left in my arms and my eyebrows from 10' away. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Will you point that thing at Henry's house? It was hotter than Hell here today after you turned that thing on... Sheesh!


With that size forge he may as well spring for a bigger bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 24, 2016)

To light it, lite a piece of paper put it in the forge, then turn the gas on. You do know you are venturing in to a whole knew dimention of knife making which has a much steeper learning curve than stock removal. It is much hotter work, more labor intensive, requires a lot more tools and a very good eye for dimentions and straight.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> To light it, lite a piece of paper put it in the forge, then turn the gas on. You do know you are venturing in to a whole knew dimention of knife making which has a much steeper learning curve than stock removal. It is much hotter work, more labor intensive, requires a lot more tools and a very good eye for dimentions and straight.


Ok I quit and I'm going back to my little forge. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> With that size forge he may as well spring for a bigger bottle.


Yeah I don't think it was suppose to be this big but you know how welder a are. They get. Arrived away. Had to keep layering it with Kaowool to make it smaller. I turned it off 3 hours ago after running t about 15 minutes. It's still hot inside.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

